
Stopword removal for 54 languages in Node.js and the browser - eklem
https://medium.com/norch/22-new-stopword-languages-54-in-total-30370cf2d8c5
======
Etheryte
This looks pretty cool, but given I don't know much about natural language
processing, what is it useful for?

~~~
eklem
It's good for minimizing search indexes and query response. The size gets
smaller when you don't index all those words that exists in all documents and
mean nothing. And query/result response gets shorter when it doesn't have to
calculate relevancy between a too large result set.

I also see a lot of people use it for chat bots and machine learning.

